# Too much iron?



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi
My GP prescribed me 400mg of Ferrous Sulphate tablets because blood tests showed im slightly anaemic. Iv been taking Sanatog en pronatal vits and realised that they contain 14mg of iron too.Are they ok to keep taking or can you have too much iron?
Thanks stacy


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Too much iron can make you feel a bit nauseous and quite constipated!  I wouldn't worry about the amount in your vitamins though, it's just a small bit.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Stacey,

The dose you are on is very common so dont worry

Jan


----------

